# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Materialist apo idealist ?

## GrimReaper

Materialist apo idealist ?

----------


## medaur

Si budalle qe jam jam,Idealist . Jam gatuar keshtu dhe nuk ndryshoj dot.

----------


## Dr.Qendro

> Materialist apo idealist ?


Hehe, sipas teje idete nga vijne? Nga truri, pse truri nuk eshte material? Nese gjithcka nuk do ishte materiale, atehere per cfare do ideoje? Nese nuk do kishte qytete materiale, njerez material etj. nuk do kishe se cfare te ideoje. Idealizmi eshte nen dege e materializmit, pyetje pa vend.




> Si budalle qe jam jam,Idealist . Jam gatuar keshtu dhe nuk ndryshoj dot.


Lexo me lart. Edhe ti, ideja varet nga materia, keshtu vetem ndrysho materien perreth edhe ndryshojne edhe idete e tua. Nese ketu ne Shqiperi nuk ke asgje kundra hebrejve, po te jetoje ne Palestine do ndryshoje teresisht mendim.

----------


## AMERIKANO

> Materialist apo idealist ?


Ateist a ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dr.Qendro

Kam frik se idealizmi mundet te demtoje mendjen e njerezve edhe ti shtyje tek fete, pa menduar se vete idealizmi eshte apendiks i materializmit(gjithckase).

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ideali ndan njeriun nga kafsha.

----------


## EuroStar1

Allahu ka thon qe me punu shum, me fitu shum, dhe me ndimu te varferit me materiale ....Nuk ka thon me ide  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AMERIKANO

> Allahu ka thon qe me punu shum, me fitu shum, dhe me ndimu te varferit me materiale ....Nuk ka thon me ide


S'di pse po ja fut kot vallahi. 
A mund te flasesh seriozisht nje here se cfar pohimi mban Islami ndaj idealizmit dhe materializmit ? Pse tu ka mbushur mendja qe fet, predikojn vetem idiotesira ? Shkenca nuk eshte "fe" as "pron" e ateisteve ! Kuptone njeherit kete !

----------


## Gogi

Rezultati del gjithmone ne favor te IDEALIZMIT, mirepo praktikisht shumica jane Matrialiste

----------


## GrimReaper

> Hehe, sipas teje idete nga vijne? Nga truri, pse truri nuk eshte material? Nese gjithcka nuk do ishte materiale, atehere per cfare do ideoje? Nese nuk do kishte qytete materiale, njerez material etj. nuk do kishe se cfare te ideoje. Idealizmi eshte nen dege e materializmit, pyetje pa vend.


I ke rene pikes , por ka nga ata qe mendojne se idealizmi i prin materializmit per ate i zgjodha keto dyja . Shiko pak votimet ! Me shume se gjysma mendojne se idealizmi i prin materializmit , por pa materie ka vetem VAKUUM dhe ne vakuum a mund te ket ide ?

----------


## Enii

as idealiste as materjaliste ... i kam provuar te dyja e sme pelqejne

----------


## safinator

Nje nderthurje mes te dyjave.

----------


## ricky_ch

Të  dyjat!

----------

